# who's more promising? nene or skita?



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

i'm personally more of a nene fan, if he develops a good offensive game it will be scary how good he is.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think Skita has the better skills, but Nene is much more mentally tough and always will be. Skita is teetering on the edge and if he doesn't buck up...he will be one of the biggest busts ever. Nene will be a tough player for a long time.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Nene. He's powerful, Skita hasn't really done much of anything yet.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Nene will be a huge force on defense. He may not have the same skills, but as it was mentioned earlier, he's tougher in all categories.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Nene. He's powerful, Skita hasn't really done much of anything yet.


Skita still has a lot of potential, Nene had a great season and I don't think Skita is gonna be so far behind next year. Will Skita play PF next year? Cause with C-Nene PF-Skita SF-Melo


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ive liked skita more since we drafted him but nene is looking damn good. itll be hard for skita to pass him but i think he will turn out alright.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I like Skita, I picked him before he was drafted to be one of the best players out of last years draft. Well he was not ready, but I still thik he is going to be good. Will he be better than Nene? Only time will tell.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

Nene I think... the kid has shown so much potential.... and like someone else said is much more tough..... Skita will be good to.... if they draft pavel then they would have a scary front court!! really scary... but melo is likly to get drafted


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

fellas, remember skita was the youngest player in the league last year. Give him time. I personally think he has more potential than nene and he will be better than nene in the long run. I see Nene as being a 15-18 pt 8-10 rbs 2-3blk game in the future and i see skita being a 20-22 pt scorer in the future. They both have great work ethics so you know they'll improve. I hate to say it, but Denver will be scary in 2 or 3 years


----------

